# [APP][2.1+]Volume Preventer v1.2 Updated [26/10/12]



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I know this was already placed here:http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1888153
I posting it here because many user did not using the Android Apps and Games forum.
*Volume Preventer
Version:1.2*

*Screenshots:*


>


*ChangeLog:*


> Version:1.2:
> 
> 1.New Scheduling features with Time and Date
> 2.Transparent Icon.
> ...


*Description:*


> As the name implies, this application will prevent the volume from changing. You may know in Android while in Silent mode, it changes to Normal mode without any notification when Volume Key is pressed unfortunately. This will cause trouble to many peoples .So I made this application to prevent it
> from changing.
> It will prevent the Silent mode from changing. In Android, there are 5 Volume control such as System, Music, Ringtone, Notification and Alarm. By using this application you can prevent a particular volume or group of volumes from changing based on your profile. It has profile features and also you can schedule your profile.
> When mode changes, it will notify you either in Toast message or Simple Dialog box. You can choose the style while creating a profile.
> ...


*Getting Started:*


> Getting Started:
> 
> To Create a new Profile:
> 1. Click on Create Profile button.
> ...


*Download:*
Market link inside on my page:http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=14

If you visited my above page means i will get some ads view.
http://play.google.c...olume.preventer
(Don't forgot to click some ads to help me)

And Also don't forgot to add comments and ratings.
This app is completely free from Ad ware.


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Updated!.
Try it and Rate it.
http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=14


----------



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Updated.


> Version:1.2:
> 
> 1.New Scheduling features with Time and Date
> 2.Transparent Icon.
> ...


Try it and rate it.


----------

